# Where can I buy inexpensive 35mm film?



## NedM

I'm taking an introductory class to film at a local college and I don't want to be spending tons of money buying film.

I'm always resorting to purchasing 35mm film from Walgreens. It's a bit of a cost and you don't get much bang for your buck.
I also checked eBay but no luck there.

Does anybody know where I can find inexpensive 35mm film online?
Anything helps! :thumbup:


----------



## dxqcanada

Keep an eye here ... Classifieds


----------



## Light Guru

NedM said:


> I'm taking an introductory class to film at a local college and I don't want to be spending tons of money buying film.
> 
> I'm always resorting to purchasing 35mm film from Walgreens. It's a bit of a cost and you don't get much bang for your buck.
> I also checked eBay but no luck there.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can find inexpensive 35mm film online?
> Anything helps! :thumbup:



Color or B&W? 

Arista EDU films are a good inexpensive B&W film sold at http://www.freestylephoto.biz

If your going to be shooting a lot of 35mm you may want to consider buying 100ft rolls of film and a bulk film loader.


----------



## limr

Define "inexpensive." 

Check Adorama, B&H or Freestyle. Kentmere 100 is a cheap black and white film and quite nice. Freestyle sells Arista Premium, which is essentially rebranded films. This can be good or bad. The Premium is supposedly TriX, so you'd be getting a good film at lower cost. But I've heard some people having problems with getting a bad batch, or if they are now rebranding a different film that is not so good.

Buying film at the drug store used to be more economical than it is now. The last time I looked at film prices in a brick and mortar drug store, I nearly fell over.

Amazon can actually have some good deals sometimes.


----------



## NedM

Light Guru said:


> NedM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking an introductory class to film at a local college and I don't want to be spending tons of money buying film.
> 
> I'm always resorting to purchasing 35mm film from Walgreens. It's a bit of a cost and you don't get much bang for your buck.
> I also checked eBay but no luck there.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can find inexpensive 35mm film online?
> Anything helps! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color or B&W?
> 
> Arista EDU films are a good inexpensive B&W film sold at Home | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> If your going to be shooting a lot of 35mm you may want to consider buying 100ft rolls of film and a bulk film loader.
Click to expand...


Whoa, awesome! Thanks for the link to the site, looks promising! I'm not sure I know how to use a bulk film loader but if I ever need to buy wholesale that works too!


----------



## Light Guru

NedM said:


> Whoa, awesome! Thanks for the link to the site, looks promising! I'm not sure I know how to use a bulk film loader but if I ever need to buy wholesale that works too!



Using a bulk film loader is not any harder then loading a camera.  If others in your class are looking for inexpensive film you could get a bulk loader and sell film to them. From one 100ft roll of film you can get 18 rolls of 36 exposures or 25 rolls of 24 exposures. 

Say you buy Arista EDU 100 film, 1 roll of 36 exposures is $2.89 if you did a bulk 100 foot roll of that same film it is $37.99 and you can get 18 rolls of 36 exposures with that.  The price of 18 rolls of pre rolled film would be $52


----------



## vimwiz

Colour or B&H?

You save a lot (works out at 3 or 4 quid each instead of 5-7)  if you buy ilford b&w in the big packs of 10 or so.
Colour can be cheaper - I got some Fuji/Agfa for £1 a roll in the £1 shop before.


----------



## molested_cow

Ebay, buy in bulk. That's what I used to do.


----------



## vimwiz

limr said:


> Kentmere 100 is a cheap black and white film and quite nice.



Actually made my Ilford, btw.


----------



## compur

I buy film at yard sales. It's usually expired but most people practically give it away and it's always worked fine for me.


----------



## gsgary

vimwiz said:


> Colour or B&H?
> 
> You save a lot (works out at 3 or 4 quid each instead of 5-7)  if you buy ilford b&w in the big packs of 10 or so.
> Colour can be cheaper - I got some Fuji/Agfa for £1 a roll in the £1 shop before.



Not sure they have $1 shop


----------



## gsgary

NedM said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NedM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking an introductory class to film at a local college and I don't want to be spending tons of money buying film.
> 
> I'm always resorting to purchasing 35mm film from Walgreens. It's a bit of a cost and you don't get much bang for your buck.
> I also checked eBay but no luck there.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can find inexpensive 35mm film online?
> Anything helps! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color or B&W?
> 
> Arista EDU films are a good inexpensive B&W film sold at Home | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
> 
> If your going to be shooting a lot of 35mm you may want to consider buying 100ft rolls of film and a bulk film loader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoa, awesome! Thanks for the link to the site, looks promising! I'm not sure I know how to use a bulk film loader but if I ever need to buy wholesale that works too!
Click to expand...



It is very easy, i have 3 bulk loaders loaded with Kodalith Ortho, Orwo UN54, Ilford HP5, i have virtually given up on digtal and only shoot film again


----------



## dr743

vimwiz said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kentmere 100 is a cheap black and white film and quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually made my Ilford, btw.
Click to expand...


The quality is very good for the price! I haven't ever had a problem with it. 

Also, bulk loading is perfect if you don't want to use up 36, 24 exposures to quickly get a few shots out.


----------



## gsgary

dr743 said:


> vimwiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kentmere 100 is a cheap black and white film and quite nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually made my Ilford, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The quality is very good for the price! I haven't ever had a problem with it.
> 
> Also, bulk loading is perfect if you don't want to use up 36, 24 exposures to quickly get a few shots out.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't have trouble with it, it is Made in Britain  i think Rollei use it for one of their films


----------

